# Cherry Malawi



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 19, 2008)

*This artical on Cherry Malawi was in this months Skunk mag. and was written by The Rev. I thought i should post it up seeing how we have some members growing Cherry Malawi F2s over here. *

*I really love this smoke. She involves no couchlock at all. She's very energizing and uplifting, with a semi-edgy side (I could see this hybrid causing a bit of paranoia in some). My friend Fing_57 grew this and sent me a nice sample. I made the Cherry Malawi by hybridizing a Hawaiian Cherry Bomb with a Malawi cultivar sent to me from a local in South Africa. *

*You can still find some of these around the web through private sources. I will be inbreeding this to stability in the near future because she's a real performer outdoors (if you have the season for it). The flavors lean heavily toward Malawi, with that watered-down, lemony and earthy combination, with a slight blonde hash background. She's a creeper and takes about 30-40 minutes to really set in for a nice, level high.  She's supreme for wake-n-bake. Heavy chronic medical smokers likely wouldn't find this to be of much use, as she has little body to her. However, i find her stimulating to my mind and the legs are long. You stay under her influence for 3 or 4 hours solid. She then let's you down softly and smoothly, without and sleepy feelings whatsoever. *

*She yields an overflowing trashcan full of beautiful, thick colas. She's a dream for Sativa lovers who prefer to enhance whatever they're doing, rather than become wrecked hard and stumbling around, confused or tired. There's plenty of the couchlock varieties out there to choose from; if that's your speed, Cherry Malwai isn't for you. *

*Thank you Rev for this great write up on Cherry Malwai and i would have to agree 100% with it as i'm smoking some right now. :aok: *

*Also here is the pic of Fing_57s Cheery Malawi that was posted in the mag. along with The Revs Write up.  *


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 19, 2008)

I want to grow one!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 19, 2008)

*I'm sure you will Hippy in due time. :hubba:  *


			
				HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> I want to grow one!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 19, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> I want to grow one!


Me too:hubba:.


----------



## mrniceguy (Jun 26, 2008)

mmmm....cherries


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 26, 2008)

this would be perfect for me,i work all night, (10-6am)and then not 20 minutes after getting home,i have to stay up til 4 after being up all night to watch my 2 and 3 yr old,i love to wake and bake but always end up totally tired after..do you know of any other strains besides this one that i could obtain seeds for that would give me this same high and not give me the tired feeling after my buzz wears off?


----------



## Dubbaman (Jun 26, 2008)

I know mine isn't going to be nearly that huge or even as big as the ones that you guys had grown, but i think mine is coming along nicely  when i get back to the grow front ill edit in a pic of her for you  i didn't get a male so i cant pro-generate the strain any further than i did when i mixed her up with some bubbleicious  but alls well now shes got a bit of indica in her.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 27, 2008)

*Not off hand AID. *


			
				Aurora_Indicas_Dad said:
			
		

> this would be perfect for me,i work all night, (10-6am)and then not 20 minutes after getting home,i have to stay up til 4 after being up all night to watch my 2 and 3 yr old,i love to wake and bake but always end up totally tired after..do you know of any other strains besides this one that i could obtain seeds for that would give me this same high and not give me the tired feeling after my buzz wears off?


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 27, 2008)

Ohh beautiful TBG! thanks man for the info i will research this strian- sounds great! Love those big sativas!!!!


----------



## Dubbaman (Jun 29, 2008)

Added in the pic of the one Cherry Malawi thats farthest along  shes proped up with a bamboo rod on the side shes getting too fat  and thats one of the stoneys behind her.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 29, 2008)

Dubbaman said:
			
		

> I know mine isn't going to be nearly that huge or even as big as the ones that you guys had grown, but i think mine is coming along nicely.


 
They say size doesnt matter, and apart from being a lie it is actually quite true, Dubb, it looks just as good as a plant 50 times its size to me


----------



## DLtoker (Aug 14, 2009)

Anyone have a flowering time on this one for me?  Do I remember seeing somewhere 8-9 weeks or am I just being a goof?


----------

